# Question for the taxidermist on here? (Deer)



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Is having your deer mounts neck look like a shar pei the new thing in taxidermy? I'm all for some definition but some of the stuff I see is over kill. I will never bash anybody's mount but I think some of this stuff just doesn't look natural. I have seen some on here, where I know they spent a lot of money on the mount, but if it was mine I would be pissed. It should look natural not like it's on a cycle of steroids!!!

Are costumers actually requesting this look?


----------



## motorcityskulls (Jul 19, 2016)

What's wrong with a deer looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger from the 80's?


----------



## fishstruction (Aug 7, 2014)

As a taxidermist that has been at it for 16 years there are very few quality mounts out there. To answer your question very few forms are even anatomically correct and people go with it due to lack of experience and don't know the ways to add definition in certain areas where you should have it and take it away in others and most forms come from the factory with lots of muscle tone. I was lucky to start in a shop that is well recognized in Mi and learned the proper ways to do taxidermy which some have not had the chance. The other thing I see is people who lack the desire to learn and get better at there hobby or living as a taxidermist. If you ever have any questions on a mount or getting one done give me a call Josh at 9895731400


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have had people request a deer with bristled hair when trying to get an aggressive pose or the look a buck has when he is sizing up an opponent. It does not happen often and can be hard to pull off. That is my best guess as to why the deer might look the way it does.


----------

